# 5 years lifting with little gains.....I just want MASS!! :-s



## skipjack (Mar 28, 2010)

Hallo all, new to this so please "be gentle" haha.

Heres the deal i`m 22 about 10 n a half stone and naturally skinny, long limbs (ectomorph i believe?) and have been "experimenting" in weightlifting for like 5 years now but have had absolutely no diet regime!

I didnt even realise how important diet was!!

So of course i`ve made some but not much muscle gain, however just in the last few months i`ve decided to start taking it a bit more seriously.

All i`m really wanting to know is, is such a strict 6 meal a day high protein, low fat diet still neccessary for just gaining some general mass (weight).

I`m not wanting to be the next Arnie. Aint aiming to win Mr Universe and dont particularly want to gain lean, well-defined muscle...i`m just after a bit of neck to toe mass after a lifetime of being a skinny ****a!

I already have a pretty good and heavy workout regime in place so bottomline is...is it still REALLY necessary to eat "clean" 90% of the time?? Completely avoiding fatty, sugary snacks etc?

I apoligise if i come across as un-educated and even ignorant but as i say i`m brand new to all this :confused1:

Any help, tips, info, criticism much appreciated lads!! Please help! 

CHEERS!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/gaining-weight/73583-gaining-weight-newbies.html

This will tell all you need to know to get started.


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

I am in the same position as you, a tall naturally skinny guy with a big long frame. The only way I have been able to put any mass on is eating big and drinking big. Like 6 meals a day of Beef, potatoes, veggies, chicken and drinking 2 litres of full fat milk a day.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

5 years of lifiting with no diet .. what you been lifting ? lol god


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

no i dont feel it is nessecary to eat completely clean to just gain mass if your not worried about a bit of blubber , its protein that causes muscle growth, so make sure thats in check, altho it is common sense to not live on sugary foods an cakes ect if that was your plan lol .

seriously just follow a healthy-ish diet above maintenance calories an keep your proteins high ,

this is all i done an have gone from 11.5 stone at 6 ft 3 to 17.2 . 18% bf . but like i said i didnt care about blubber an regularly indulge in choc an cakes lol


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Protein doesn't CAUSE muscle growth .. protein will help it to repair and become stronger in the process .. INTENSE HARD HEAVY LIFTING CAUSES GROWTH


----------



## skipjack (Mar 28, 2010)

Cheers for the info peeps!!

Sizar: I just started prickin about with dumbells when i was 17. Tired of my skinny arms! I had no proper form or nothing and only in the last 2 years have started correct full body workouts. I`ve still became quite muscular even without a proper diet...

DanTreadz: I`d like to hear a typical days eating for yourself if you would`nt mind? And no, a sole diet of chocalate etc was`nt my plan haha. But you can still get away with the odd 1 or 2 choc bars a day?? Seriously man i`m addicted to TWIX!! :lol: Info appreciated pal!


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

mate i ****ed about with weights for a couple of years....dint put on any noticable mass...

then i sorted my diet and routine and i put on over 2 stones in a year (not all muscle haahah)

diet is key...


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

EAT EAT EAT, then train, THEN EAT, EAT EAT EAT. Then when you're full, EAT!


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

sizar said:


> Protein doesn't CAUSE muscle growth .. protein will help it to repair and become stronger in the process .. INTENSE HARD HEAVY LIFTING CAUSES GROWTH


you know what i mean lol i wasnt stating sit back all day an eat protein an youll grow , as we are on a bodybuilding site i would have thought training would have been obvius :thumb:


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

skipjack said:


> Cheers for the info peeps!!
> 
> DanTreadz: I`d like to hear a typical days eating for yourself if you would`nt mind? And no, a sole diet of chocalate etc was`nt my plan haha. But you can still get away with the odd 1 or 2 choc bars a day?? Seriously man i`m addicted to TWIX!! :lol: Info appreciated pal!


yeah the odd twix isnt going to hinder your gains , but you will prob but on a bit of blubber .

on any given random day id eat maybe

8 am 4 egg whites 2 whole eggs , 2 toast 1 whey

11 pm mass shake

1 pm chicken and veg or rice , crisps an choc or something .

3.30 pm , mass shake .

6 dinner , whatever the mrs is cooking , usuall some sort of meat an potatoes or something . always desert 

train , then pre workout .

9 30ish , another chicken an rice .

before bed casien shake .

as you can see not very strict at all , but i have always found as long as i keep my protein up i grow nicely , but as said dont expect to have abs lool


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

but why waste the time .. if you put in proper diet and lifting you will gain more in that time than having crap diet and crap training so the sooner you fix up the better it is for you mate. you will just regret it at the end. plenty of info on here have a look read do your study you will learn for LIFE


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

sizar said:


> *but why waste the time* .. if you put in proper diet and lifting you will gain more in that time than having crap diet and crap training so the sooner you fix up the better it is for you mate. you will just regret it at the end. plenty of info on here have a look read do your study you will learn for LIFE


Was that at me sizar??


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

read up, and get a good nutrition program


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

sizar said:


> Protein doesn't CAUSE muscle growth .. protein will help it to repair and become stronger in the process .. INTENSE HARD HEAVY LIFTING CAUSES GROWTH


Repair = Growth :tongue:


----------



## skipjack (Mar 28, 2010)

Dantreadz85 said:


> yeah the odd twix isnt going to hinder your gains , but you will prob but on a bit of blubber .
> 
> on any given random day id eat maybe
> 
> ...


Cheers for that Dan! Its good to hear i can add the odd sugary snack here and there instead of just a Saturday ("cheat" day)

A bit of blubber dont bother me too much, in fact, provided cardio is spot on would that hinder the amount of blubber accumalated?

I do a 6 mile walk once a week and i work as a landscaper so move about a lot at work every day.

Your diets quite similar to mine too at the minute minus the shakes, i cant afford supplements so substitute them for regular snacks e.g. small ham sandwiches, handful of nuts etc...is that acceptable??


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Dantreadz85 said:


> Was that at me sizar??


nah mate at the original poster lol


----------



## dazsmith69 (Oct 29, 2009)

eat big and train heavy will see you with good gains. Make sure you have plenty of energy before u hit the gym or youll suffer!

I dont have a strict diet either, but i make sure i eat around 4000-5000cals a day (with a couple of choco bars in there) and gain weight very very slowly (also an ectomorph).

Most of it is down to genetics and metabolism and theres only so far you can take your body naturally (if thats the road you want to take)

Daz


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Bri said:


> EAT EAT EAT, then train, THEN EAT, EAT EAT EAT. Then when you're full, EAT!


i back this advice, its wat i did wen i was 16/17 and wanted to reali start growing......

eat everythin tht isnt nailed down, then eat everythin tht is nailed down, then eat the fckin nails hahaa


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

A clean diet would be best, but if you don't mind putting fat on then imo you havent got to be 100% strict as long as you don't live off 3 mcdonalds a day or whatever. Just eat, eat and eat :thumbup1:


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

to be honest mate it depends on how you want to live , i would assume some people get a buzz out of an love the fact of sticking to a squeeky clean diet ect . i on the other hand have attempted it once an it drove me mad , i never intend on competing on stage ect an have no problems with being around 18 - 20 % bodyfat . so why bother anooying myself by not eating things i like ?? as i said before keep your protein content high an dont go too overboard with sugary snacks ect then it should not hinder your growth , just add a bit of unwanted on , but if you do see yourself getting larger just simply cut back on the carbs an sugary snacks till you find a balance , thats all i done an it works fine for me


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

sizar said:


> nah mate at the original poster lol


ok mate sweet no problem .


----------



## skipjack (Mar 28, 2010)

sizar said:


> nah mate at the original poster lol


What am i going to regret exactly sizar??

As i said at the start, i`m not aiming to create an incredible competition-worthy body of almost pure, lean "arnie style" mega muscle. I`m just hoping to put on a bit of overall mass, a slighty larger fuller looking frame.

Theres nothing wrong with Dans typical diet for creating that is there??


----------



## skipjack (Mar 28, 2010)

dazsmith69 said:


> eat big and train heavy will see you with good gains. Make sure you have plenty of energy before u hit the gym or youll suffer!
> 
> I dont have a strict diet either, but i make sure i eat around 4000-5000cals a day (with a couple of choco bars in there) and gain weight very very slowly (also an ectomorph).
> 
> ...


Cheers Daz!

Wouldnt mind hearing a typical days eating from yourself if you dont mind?? Especially since it also includes choc bars:thumb:


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

skipjack said:


> What am i going to regret exactly sizar??
> 
> As i said at the start, i`m not aiming to create an incredible competition-worthy body of almost pure, lean "arnie style" mega muscle. I`m just hoping to put on a bit of overall mass, a slighty larger fuller looking frame.
> 
> Theres nothing wrong with Dans typical diet for creating that is there??


I think he means if you take the non strict diet thing to far, making you put on a lot of fat or whatever. As long as you just change your diet up, add more cardio etc when/if your putting on too much fat than you would like, i can't see it being a problem.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Once you learn how to train and eat and see result then regret you wasted time by having crappy diet and crap training.

2 people with proper diet , training and gear doesn't get to be like arnie and mega muscle so get that out of your head.

I don't know what Dan's diet is .. but i was only trying to help .. i don't know why i bother. good luck carrying on like you are if your not willing to listen to anyone, stay at 10 stone for the rest of your life . i'm out of here ..


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

sizar said:


> Once you learn how to train and eat and see result then regret you wasted time by having crappy diet and crap training.
> 
> 2 people with proper diet , training and gear doesn't get to be like arnie and mega muscle so get that out of your head.
> 
> I don't know what Dan's diet is .. but i was only trying to help .. i don't know why i bother. good luck carrying on like you are if your not willing to listen to anyone, stay at 10 stone for the rest of your life . i'm out of here ..


lol i dont by any chance suppose you have a temper do ya son ?? ha ha , im joking mate , i get what his saying , he just wants mass but cant curb the treats and asking if its bad , if like me an dont care about fat then no harm , if like sizar an like looking trim an lean ( congrats by the way for the dedication ,excellent) then treats will hurt .


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

TBH sizar, Dan's diet is about the same as mine in that it's not 100% and there's the odd tasty treat in there somewhere.

OP wants to grow, the easier way is to do as Dan's doing, get the protein in, keep carbs and fats reasonable and *you'll grow*.

Your way, *you grow* and stay become/stay lean but requires ALOT more planning and ALOT more discipline.

OP wants to grow, which both methods will do to you, and isn't fussed about how, so therefore it's down to which method is easier.

Dan's method IS easier - FACT!


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

SALKev said:


> TBH sizar, Dan's diet is about the same as mine in that it's not 100% and there's the odd tasty treat in there somewhere.
> 
> OP wants to grow, the easier way is to do as Dan's doing, get the protein in, keep carbs and fats reasonable and *you'll grow*.
> 
> ...


i'm not saying dan's method is bad or good i don't know what it was .. didn't see it mate... i just said there i don't know lol..

I know you can't stay super lean and grow honestly i have sacrifised leaness my self for some mass but you can always try and be sensible eat right train intense and have a treat but you are spot on it does require alot of preapering at the end of the day at someone you will need to shed some fat. but to grow like we all said you need to eat eat eat no quick way


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

It was used as an example that is all... :beer:

What I'm saying is all OP wants to do is put size on, a few lbs more fat would hardly bother him when he could have a little freedom with what he eats and still grow.

I'm not saying you're wrong, just this way would be more suitable to what he wants.

Who is that in your avi by the way?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Dean Mcternan .. owner of my gym


----------



## skipjack (Mar 28, 2010)

sizar said:


> Once you learn how to train and eat and see result then regret you wasted time by having crappy diet and crap training.
> 
> 2 people with proper diet , training and gear doesn't get to be like arnie and mega muscle so get that out of your head.
> 
> I don't know what Dan's diet is .. but i was only trying to help .. i don't know why i bother. good luck carrying on like you are if your not willing to listen to anyone, stay at 10 stone for the rest of your life . i'm out of here ..


Christ settle down man...i appreciate your help!

I dont have crap training. Mentioned that at the start, and dont have a particularly crap diet either. I`m simply weighing up pros and cons, wondering whether sugary treats can help or hinder a mass gain.

I`am listening to everyone! Dunno where you get that idea otherwise i wouldnt keep replying and thanking people.

p.s. Dan kindly put his diet up before, jeez if you listened to people! :tongue:


----------



## skipjack (Mar 28, 2010)

SALKev said:


> TBH sizar, Dan's diet is about the same as mine in that it's not 100% and there's the odd tasty treat in there somewhere.
> 
> OP wants to grow, the easier way is to do as Dan's doing, get the protein in, keep carbs and fats reasonable and *you'll grow*.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that pal! That pretty much sums up what i`m trying to establish here.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

sizar said:


> Dean Mcternan .. owner of my gym


Can't find any decent pictures of him, yet he's competed in some pretty high up comps and placed well? :confused1:

Looks huge from your avi...amazing shoulders!


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

his got pics on bodybuilding.com he came 4th british superheavy final he was on stage with zack khan. at the mo his siting around 23 stone


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

23 stones? is that all?

:whistling:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

sizar said:


> Protein doesn't CAUSE muscle growth .. protein will help it to repair and become stronger in the process .. INTENSE HARD HEAVY LIFTING CAUSES GROWTH


Partially true.

Increased calorie intake over what your body needs to maintain creates growth.

You don't need to work out to gain muscle tissue.

Have you ever wondered why active people with a ton of body weight are generally strong and hold a lot more muscle than skinny people?


----------

